# WORLDCLASS MTB CHALLENGE in Offenburg



## DeepBlue (5. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute

Heute sind die Termine für die WORLDCLASS MTB CHALLENGE in Offenburg veröffentlicht worden.   

Das olympische Cross Country der Mountainbike Weltelite wird am 08./09.04.2006 statt finden. Die Location ist wie gehabt das Sportareal in Offenburg-Rammersweier.

Die Worldclass Marathon Challenge wird am 20./21.05.2006 statt finden. Der Veranstalltungsort wird hier vorraussichtlich in die Offenburger Innenstadt verlegt.

Anmelden kann man sich ab dem 01.11.2005 !!!!


Mehr News unter http://www.worldclass-mtb-challenge.com/ 

Also ich werde mich auf alle Fälle anmelden


----------



## spezi light (6. Oktober 2005)

hört sich sehr vielversprechend an...
Darf man beim CC Rennen als Lizenzfahrer starten und darf da wirklich nur die Elite an den Start?
Ansonsten ist das Vid vom Intro der Seite schon mal nicht schlecht, äußerst anspruchsvolle Strecke...
MfG Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepBlue (6. Oktober 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> Darf man beim CC Rennen als Lizenzfahrer starten und darf da wirklich nur die Elite an den Start?



Also es gibt beim CC-Rennen 3 Kategorien.
1. Junioren
2. Profi/Elite Damen und Junioren
3. Profi/Elite Herren

Ob du als Lizenzfahrer mitfahren darfst weiß ich nicht genau, aber frag doch einfach mal da [email protected]  nach. 

Gruß 
DeepBlue


----------



## LittleHunter (7. Oktober 2005)

Na hoffentlich wird das Wetter besser   

Bin mal gespannt wie das wird in Offenburg. Wann kommen die Infos zum Streckenverlauf ?


----------



## na!To (9. Oktober 2005)

Ich denk das wird super bei uns hier unten  . Wenn ich bis dahin ein neues Bike hab mach ich auch mit.  

PS: Endlich mal Offenburger ^^

PPS: hab heut Mittag auf meiner 4 Stunden Tour im Schwarzwald mehr als die hälfte des Ghost Internationel Racing Teams bei der Wolfsgrube gesehen (sry aber das musste ich mal los werden  )


----------



## anacunt (13. Oktober 2005)

bin dabei! wird bestimmt geil auch bei scheiß wetter!
 bis denne...


----------



## Kenny Garnet (14. Oktober 2005)

Marinrider schrieb:
			
		

> hört sich sehr vielversprechend an...
> Darf man beim CC Rennen als Lizenzfahrer starten und darf da wirklich nur die Elite an den Start?
> MfG Alex



Tja, da brauchst du eine Lizenz mit dem Eintrag "A-Klasse MTB" auf dem Beiblatt. Dazu ist mindestens ein Weltranglistenpunkt vonnöten - oder du musst als B-Fahrer eines der Aufstiegsrennen gewonnen haben, die bei den meisten Bundesligaterminen stattfinden.
Deiner Frage nach zu schließen hast du nicht so arg viel Weltranglistenpunkte, oder? Dann dürfte sich das mit der Teilnahme in Offenburg erledigt haben. Aber ums Eck rum in Hausach haben die auch was Schönes. Wenn sich's nicht verschiebt, dann am 21. Mai 2006 (Ausweichtermin 8. Mai). Und da dürfen auch die mitfahren, die nicht unbedingt ein A in der Lizenz stehen haben.

Dann mal los!


----------



## anacunt (2. November 2005)

wie meldet man sich an?


----------



## Thunderbird (3. November 2005)

@ anacunt: Du willst dich doch nicht jetzt schon anmelden, oder?
Der Marathon ist auch 2006 sicher nicht ausgebucht. Wahrscheinlich
werden es _wieder _weniger Teilnehmer sein als im Vorjahr.

@ Kenny Garnet: Aufstieg in die A-Klasse kann auch durch "Eichhörnchen-Taktik"
erfolgen. Ein paar mittlere Platzierungen bei B-Rennen reichen.

Hausach ist echt ganz nett, wenn auch renntaktisch *******, weil's
auf einem Downhill in's Ziel geht, auf dem man kaum überholen kann.

Thb


----------



## Schafschützer (4. November 2005)

Ein wenig offtopic gefällig?


Der Herr Scheidbauer hat doch ein Video, "Biker im Schwarzwald", oder so ähnlich, iniziiert. Hat jemand die Premierenaufführung in Offenburg miterlebt? Lohnt es sich weitere Erkundungen einzuhohlen oder ist das wieder nur ein Egomanen-Projekt von Scheidbauer? Immerhin waren ja einige Größen des Sports mit von der Partie.


Für einen weiterführenden Link (nicht den BSN-Artikel) wäre ich sehr dankbar.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## DeepBlue (4. November 2005)

@ Schafschützer

Ja ich hab die Erstaufführung von dem Filmchen gesehen. Er wurde auf der Präsentation der Zeitschrift" Schwarzwald Mountainbiker" gezeigt. Alos ich fand den Film ganz nett gemacht. Wenn du öfters mal EUROSPORT schaust kann es sein das du ihn dort ab der nächsten Woche siehst. Laut Scheiderbauer soll das Filmchen dort als Werbung für das Biker-Paradies Schwarzwald auf Sendung gehen.

Als Link kann ich dir nur die Homepage der Zeitschrift empfehlen.www.schwarzwald-mountainbiker.de

@ anacunt

Der Online-Anmeldestart wurde auf den 11.11.2005 verlegt. mustt dich noch ein bisschen gedulden   


@Thunderbird 
Wie so sollten es weniger Teilnehmer sein??    Also ich werde mich auf alle Fälle anmelden, und wenn das anacunt auch tut dann sind schon 2 Anmeldungen vorhanden.    
Achja maximale Teilnehmerzahl ist übrigens 2000.  

In diesem Sinne...
DeepBlue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (5. November 2005)

Danke DeepBlue. Danke Kinzigtäler, Ihr habt ein neues Mitglied.


Ich werde mich wohl auch anmelden.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## Thunderbird (5. November 2005)

DeepBlue schrieb:
			
		

> Wie so sollten es weniger Teilnehmer sein??
> Achja maximale Teilnehmerzahl ist übrigens 2000.


Die maximale Zahl ist schon in den Vorjahren nich annähernd erreicht worden,
obwohl die tatsächliche Teilnehmerzahl der letzten 2 Jahre locker um 50%
übertrieben in der Presse dargestellt wurde (habe nachgezählt). 2004
waren es etwas mehr Teilnehmer als 2005 (da waren's ca. 950 gesamt).
Ich denke, dass es 2006 noch weniger sein werden, weil die Strecke nicht
gerade spannend ist (die 100er soll allerdings 2005 besser gewesen sein).
Außerdem fehlt 2006 die Attraktion des XC-Rennens, wodurch weniger Leute
von weit her anreisen werden, denke ich. Ich fahre wohl schon mit, aber mein
Geld bekommen die erst kurz vor Meldeschluss. Außerdem weiß ich dann, für
welche Strecke ich fit bin. Sich schon im November anzumelden macht keinen Sinn,
es sei denn man braucht Druck für's Wintertraining und will die 100er fahren.

Thb


----------



## anacunt (8. November 2005)

hi!

hab vor mich jetzt schon anzumelden damit ich einen sicheren platz hab und wie oben genannt das ich den arsch hoch bekomme im winter!


----------



## Thunderbird (9. November 2005)

Der erste Grund entbehrt jeder Grundlage, den zweiten kann ich nachvollziehen.
Dann meldest du dich aber hoffentlich nicht für die Kurzstrecke an, oder?
Du könntest dir aber selbst die Teilnahme versprechen und dann im Frühjahr je 
nach Trainingszustand entscheiden, obn du die 77er oder vielleicht sogar die 100er fährst.

Thb


----------



## anacunt (10. November 2005)

hi!

ne du mir reichen die 47km! so wie su schreibst meldest du dich sicher für die hunderter an, oder?


----------



## Thunderbird (10. November 2005)

Wohl eher nicht. Da fahren mir dann doch zu viele UCI-Fahrer mit.
Aber ich entscheide das eben erst 2-3 Wochen vor Meldeschluss,
weil ich dann einschätzen kann, was geht und was nicht. Dieses Jahr
bin ich sogar auf der 42er eingebrochen, weil ich auf XC trainiert habe.   

Wie du eine Strecke mit 47 Km & 1300 Hm als Motivation für's Wintertraining
nehmen kannst, ist mir irgendwie schleierhaft. Bei dir wird's doch um eine
bestimmte Zielzeit oder nur um's durchkommen gehen - da würde ich schon
mindestens die 82er/2580 Hm-Strecke wählen. Das ist dann wenigstens eine
große Leistung, auf die du stolz sein kannst. Die 47er kann jeder Wochenendfahrer
ohne spezielles Training überstehen.

Hey - Motivation für's Wintertraining gibt's übrigens hier, falls du noch nicht dabei bist:
http://www.mtb-news.de/winterpokal/

Thb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anacunt (17. November 2005)

he!

was zum hänker bedeutet xc? natürlich könnte ich auch die 75er mit fahren will ich aber nicht! ich möcht ne klasse zeit auf der 47er hinlegen!ok?


----------



## DeepBlue (17. November 2005)

@ anacunt

XC steht wie CC für Cross Country.
Und noch was, welche Distanz du beim WOMC 2006 fährst ist eigentlich gard egal. Hauptsache ist DU hast Spass daran. Lass dir da nicht rein reden.

@ thunderbird

Ich denke es soll jeder selber einschätzen, wie gut er in Form ist und was für Renndistanzen für ihn in frage kommen. Und ich glaube ganz ehrlich nicht, dass ein Wochenendfahrer gerade mal so 47 km ganiert mit 1300 Höhenmeter abspult. Und wenn doch, dann frag ich mich warum man dann überhaupt trainieren soll. Man legt einfach noch nen Tag unter der Woche ein, an dem man fährt, und kann dann die 100 km Strecke überstehen.

Ich kenn ja deinen Leistungsstand nicht, aber ich hab auch erst dieses Jahr begonnen richtig zu biken. Und glaub mir, wenn man bei Null anfängt, ist das nicht so leicht einfach mal 47 km zu überstehen, selbst ohne Zusatzhürde von 1300 HM.


Ich finde jeder sollte seine Meinung vertreten, aber ohne sie anderern aufzudrängen!


Deepblue


----------



## anacunt (18. November 2005)

genau mann! hauptsache man hat fun an der sache!!! mir doch grad scheiß egal was andere machen und fahren...


----------



## Thunderbird (19. November 2005)

@ DeepBlue: _sage ich doch_, dass es jeder selbst einschätzen muss, aber
nach dem Wintertraining ist das beträchtlich leichter, wenn man vielleicht
die anvisierte Strecke schon mal abgefahren ist.
Von "abspulen" war keine Rede, aber _schaffen _tut es jeder gesunde 
Mensch, der hin- und wieder auf dem Bike sitzt und eben - dann braucht er 
auch nicht drauf trainieren und es kann ihm nicht als Motivation dienen. 
Die Mittelstrecke schon. War ja auch nur meine Meinung, keine eiserne Regel.
Tut mir echt leid, wenn ich wieder mal zu aufdringlich war, aber die Logik
hinter Frühanmeldungen für die Kurzstrecke erschließt sich mir einfach nicht.
Man _muss _natürlich nicht von der Erfahrung anderer profitieren. 
Selber machen ist viel besser, das sehe ich ein.

@ anacunt: ich wünsche dir ehrlich viel Spaß beim Rennen und dass dir die
Frühanmeldung hilft "den Arsch im Winter hoch zu bekommen", wie du meintest.

Thb


----------



## anacunt (22. November 2005)

hi!

ja klar kann es jeder schaffen, aber nicht in 2h 20min oder? ich fahr nicht gern lange strecken und sitz dabei 6 oder 7 h im sattel! lieber kleine, kurze, knackige, schnelle strecken! die sind mir am liebsten....


----------



## RockyOnkel (23. November 2005)

Hi Jungs,
jetzt aber mal langsam...Ihr seid ja alle schon wahnsinnig heiss darauf, das man glauben könnte, der Event steht nächsten Monat schon an.

Ich finde es Klasse, das nächstes jahr Start/Ziel in der Innenstadt sein soll!!!  Da geht dann auch mal was, nicht wie dieses Jahr auf dieser verlassenen Wiese.Und ich denke das Wetter kann nur besser sein als dieses Jahr, alleine schon weil es später stattfindet!

@thunderbird
He, bin heute sogar auf der 27km Strecke gefahren mit meinem kläpprigen MTB, das eigentlich für die FH gedacht ist, ich musste einfach  
Wegen Wochenende schauen wir noch mal, ich hoffe das meine Biketeile schon da sind...


@alleOffenburgerBiker
Wann geht Ihr denn als Biken???
Ich suche ab und an, wenn es das Studium zulässt(Hochschule Offenburg)eine Mitfahrgelegenheit.
Bin bisher nur immer diese Strecken abgefahren von den Marathonrennen, weil ich nichts anderes kenne.Fände es viel schöner mal ab und an mit einem von hier herum zu biken.


Sorry, wenn ich Thema hier ein bissel mißbrauche, für meine Zwecke!!!!


----------



## anacunt (12. Dezember 2005)

@rockyonkel
hi alter wenn du im winter noch fährst können wir und gern mal treffen und mal auf die moos zu rutschen....


----------



## DeepBlue (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi Leutz  

Seit gestern ist die Streckenführung bekannt (auf WOMC 2006 unter dem Menüpunkt Strecke).
Ich wollte mich ja ursprünglich für die 82 km anmelden, und eigentlich nur mit ner einigermaßen vernünftigen Zeit durch kommen.Aber wenn ich das so seh, kommen in mir Zweifel auf, ob ich das wirklich Pack.  
Aber andereseits kann man das ja auch als Ansporn sehen und einfach ein bisschen mehr trainieren.  

Für was für Distanzen habt oder werdet ihr euch anmelden, jetzt wo die Streckenführung bekannt ist?? 

greetz
DeepBlue


----------



## anacunt (20. Dezember 2005)

kann mir jemand den genauen streckenverlauf sagen ich kapier da garnix!


----------



## DeepBlue (25. Dezember 2005)

> kann mir jemand den genauen streckenverlauf sagen ich kapier da garnix!




Sorry den genauen Verlauf vermag ich auch nicht aus der Karte zu lesen. Ich habe auch schon beim Orga-Team nach ner detailierteren Beschreibung gefragt. Aber leider konnte man mir nicht weiterhelfen, da die Beschreibung von der gesamten Strecke zu schwierig ist. Ok irgendwie auch einleuchtend. 

Aber einiges kann man aus der Karte ja auch herauslesen und anderes erahnen. Start/Ziel ist in der Offenburger Innenstadt. OK das steht ja bekanntlich fest. Dann geht es meines erachtens nach Rammersweier. Von dort weiter durch Zellweierbach und dann in die Weinberge. Und an dem Punkt muss ich leider zugeben, dass ich zu selten da hinten in den Weinbergen biken bin. Sonst könnt ich das jetzt genauer beschreiben. Den Teil von Gengenbach zurück nach Offenburg den bin ich auch schon gefahren. Nur kein Dunst wie ich den beschreiben soll...    

Aber ab ende April ist die Strecke ausgeschildert. 

Ok, die Streckenwahl wäre vielleicht einfacher, wenn man den genauen Verlauf kennen würde. Aber ich denke, man trainiert so etwas härter, weil man nicht genau weiß, was auf einen zu kommt.   

Wünsche euch allen noch nen schönen 2. Weihnachtsfeiertag und viel Spass beim Weihnachtsspeck abtrainieren....      

DeepBlue


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (26. Dezember 2005)

hm also ich denke auch das es eher von der Innenstadt in Richtung Rammersweier geht. Da sind nämlich noch teilweise 4 verschieden farbige Richtungspfeile auf dem Asphalt zusehen (in Zell-Weierbach). Außerdem hab ich vor 2 oder 3 Wochen (  ) im Wald schon gelbe Schildchen gesehen, unter denen für die Wanderer. Und die zeigen auch eher diese Richtung an, mal ganz grob aufgeliestet  :

32km Strecke:
Offenburg -> Rammersweier -> Zell-Weierbach -> Wolfsgrube (Service Punkt 1) -> Hohes Horn -> Fessenbach -> Zell-Weierbach -> Rammersweier -> Offenburg

47km Strecke:
Offenburg -> Rammersweier -> Zell-Weierbach -> Wolfsgrube (Service Punkt 1) -> Durbach -> Brandeck (Service Punkt 2) -> Hohes Horn -> Fessenbach -> Zell-Weierbach -> Rammersweier -> Offenburg

82km Strecke:
Offenburg -> Rammersweier -> Zell-Weierbach -> Wolfsgrube (Service Punkt 1) -> Durbach -> Brandeck (Service Punkt 2) -> Kornebene -> Gengenbach -> Reichenbach -> Ohlsbach -> Ortenberg -> Hohes Horn -> Fessenbach -> Zell-Weierbach -> Rammersweier -> Offenburg

105km Strecke:
Offenburg -> Rammersweier -> Zell-Weierbach -> Wolfsgrube (Service Punkt 1) -> Durbach -> Brandeck (Service Punkt 2) -> Kornebene -> Gengenbach -> Reichenbach -> Ohlsbach -> Ortenberg -> Ohlsbach -> Brandeck (Service Punkt 5) -> Hohes Horn -> Fessenbach -> Zell-Weierbach -> Rammersweier -> Offenburg

Außerdem kann ich vollgende Service Punkte mit fast 100% Sicherheit nennen:

Service Punkt 1: Wolfsgrube, oder in derer unmittelbarer Nähe

Service Punkt 2+5: kurz oberhalb vom "Brandeck Lindle", Gasthaus am Ende von "Hinterohlsbach"

Service Punkt 4: vermutlich am Ortenberger Sportplatz, zwischen Ohlsbach und Ortenberg


Wen ihr euch fragt: "woher weiß der das alles?"

Antwort: Ich fahre so gut wie jeden Tag unter der Woche in dem Gebiet meine Feierabend Tour. 

Ich werde denk ich die 47km Strecke fahren, da ich hier schon so ungefähr eine Vorstellung habe wo die Strecke lang gehen könnte . Und ich will mir ja auch nicht zuviel zumuten


----------



## anacunt (26. Dezember 2005)

hey!


wir sollten mal einen kleinen trainings lauf starten damit man nicht immer so alleine in den hintersten winkel des mittleren schwarzwaldes unterwegs ist und man vielleicht mitbekommt wie man mit der leistung steht!


----------



## DeepBlue (26. Dezember 2005)

@na!To
Danke für die Beschreibung. Ok, mit der Kornebene kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen. Aber das werd ich spätestens am 21.05.2006 sehen ...   


@ anacunt
Klar können wir mal zusammen biken. Wäre auch dabei. Allerdings wird das bei mir wohl noch 1 bis 2 Wochen dauern bis ich wieder richtig in die Pedale stehen kann.   
Jetzt muss erst mal meine Bänderdehnung heilen.
Aber dann will/muss ich auch mal wieder ran... ich hab schon Entzugserscheinungen     

mfg 
DeepBlue


----------



## na!To (26. Dezember 2005)

hi

ich wär auch dabei  . Allerdings erst nach Dreikönig, davor hab ich nicht allzu viel Zeit. Außerdem brauch ich noch n neues Schaltwerk, nen neuen Sattel und neue Reifen und da der Händler meines Vertrauens bis zum 8.1. Urlaub hat...


----------



## atomic66 (27. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Leute,

was glaubt Ihr, wie sieht die Strecke technisch aus. Bin leider ortsfremd und kann mir unter der Beschreibung nicht viel vorstellen.

Gruß
Ben


----------



## anacunt (27. Dezember 2005)

hi!

eine schotterautobahn ischs auf jeden fall! vielleicht ein paarknackige abfahrten hier und da sind bestimmt drinn...


----------



## anacunt (27. Dezember 2005)

na!To schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> 
> ich wär auch dabei  . Allerdings erst nach Dreikönig, davor hab ich nicht allzu viel Zeit. Außerdem brauch ich noch n neues Schaltwerk, nen neuen Sattel und neue Reifen und da der Händler meines Vertrauens bis zum 8.1. Urlaub hat...


wer isch denn der hädler deines vertrauens?


----------



## na!To (27. Dezember 2005)

im Grunde ist so ziemlich alles vertreten. 
Knackige Steigungen genauso wie steilere Abfahrten, Haarnadelkurven und langgezogene Biegungen. Außerdem gibt es noch längere Uphills bzw. Downhills. Gefahren wird auf Asphalt, Kopfsteinpflaster (Offenburger Innenstadt), Schotter und "normalem" Grund. Die Wege sind aber fast immer 2m breit.


----------



## na!To (27. Dezember 2005)

@ anacunt

da haben wir ja fast gleichzeitig gepostet  

der Händler meines Vertrauens befindet sich in Zunsweier und hört auf den Namen "Bike & Radschopf".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anacunt (28. Dezember 2005)

ich geh immer zum herrman(ehe. kimmig) in offenburg! der hermy isch immer gut drauf und er hat immer ein kaffee für mich am start!


----------



## na!To (28. Dezember 2005)

kannst du mir sagen wo in Offenburg de Herrman ist? der name sagt mir nämlich nix


----------



## LittleHunter (6. Januar 2006)

na!To schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du mir sagen wo in Offenburg de Herrman ist? der name sagt mir nämlich nix



Das ist hier ! Ist in der Nähe vom TÜV, kennste bestimmt nur der Name ist evtl. nicht so bekannt.


----------



## na!To (10. Januar 2006)

Danke, hab ich aber schon früher von anacunt erfahren


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Januar 2006)

DeepBlue schrieb:
			
		

> @na!To
> Danke für die Beschreibung. Ok, mit der Kornebene kann ich leider nicht viel anfangen. Aber das werd ich spätestens am 21.05.2006 sehen ...
> 
> mfg
> DeepBlue



wer die kornebene nicht kennt hat die offenburger wälder verpennt...

ne im ernst, das würd ich mir schon mal vor dem marathon anschauen...

ist bestimmt auch rechtzeitig wieder voll ausgeschildert -wie letztes jahr-

joe


----------



## bikehumanumest (12. Januar 2006)

na!To schrieb:
			
		

> @ anacunt
> 
> da haben wir ja fast gleichzeitig gepostet
> 
> der Händler meines Vertrauens befindet sich in Zunsweier und hört auf den Namen "Bike & Radschopf".



sag gunther nen schönen gruß von mir...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bleibein (18. Januar 2006)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> hey!
> 
> 
> wir sollten mal einen kleinen trainings lauf starten damit man nicht immer so alleine in den hintersten winkel des mittleren schwarzwaldes unterwegs ist und man vielleicht mitbekommt wie man mit der leistung steht!



kannst ja mit sonja trainieren


----------



## anacunt (23. Januar 2006)

bleibein schrieb:
			
		

> kannst ja mit sonja trainieren


das kann nur einer sein!  de bruzel natürlich!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (9. März 2006)

Fehleintrag. Sorry.


----------



## firefly82 (18. März 2006)

wenn man die strecke mal fahren möchte, wo parkt man da am besten, wenn man sich in offenburg nicht auskennt?


----------



## Falconetti (19. März 2006)

firefly82 schrieb:
			
		

> wenn man die strecke mal fahren möchte, wo parkt man da am besten, wenn man sich in offenburg nicht auskennt?



Im Ortsteil Rammersweier am Sportplatz (Start der letzjährigen WOMC)
-> Durbacherstraße Richtung Durbach kurz nach dem Ortsende Rechts ab.
Kleine gelbe Hinweisschilder mit Bike Symbol beachten.

Bei Interesse sind GPS Daten erhältlich.

Gruß


----------



## firefly82 (19. März 2006)

@ Falconetti
Danke für den Hinweis. GPS Daten wären nicht schlecht... hab leider kein GPS müsste erstmal im Bekanntenkreis fragen, ob da jemand eins hat und mir leiht.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (20. März 2006)

Hallo,habe gelesen der marathon ist ab april ausgeschildert! Kann mir da jemand sagen ab wann genau. Würde gerne mal dort fahren.
Vielleicht kann auch jemand aus der gegend mitfahren. Macht auch mehr fun wenn man ne neue strecke gezeigt kriegt.
Gruß


----------



## Falconetti (25. März 2006)

kopfnikka67 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,habe gelesen der marathon ist ab april ausgeschildert! Kann mir da jemand sagen ab wann genau. Würde gerne mal dort fahren.
> Vielleicht kann auch jemand aus der gegend mitfahren. Macht auch mehr fun wenn man ne neue strecke gezeigt kriegt.
> Gruß



Hallo Leute,
die 4 Marathonstrecken sind ab 1. Mai ausgeschildert (große weiße Hinweistafeln mit farbigen Pfeilen) - sind dann ja noch drei Wochen bis zur Veranstaltung.

bereits jetzt schon ist die Region mit den kleinen gelben MTB-Schildern vom Naturpark Schwarzwald beschildert.

Momentan liegt noch jede menge Schnee ab mittleren Höhenlagen.
Vor Anfang April wird die kommplette Strecke wohl nicht sinnvoll befahrbar sein.


----------



## kopfnikka67 (27. März 2006)

Danke für die antwort.
Werd mich anfang mai dann mal auf den weg machen!
kopfnikka67


----------



## Veloziraptor (4. Mai 2006)

Mal eine kleine Frage an die LOCALS (es ist ja nun bald soweit). Das Streckenprofil und die Fotos sehen relativ langweilig aus - viel Schotter und Asphalt. Ist das wirklich so? 

Dann reanimiere ich nämlich mein Uralt Hardtail und laß mein Fully zu Hause - weil damit bin ich bergauf um einiges schneller und wenn die Abfahrten auf Schotter sind, brauch ich kein Fully. Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## anacunt (5. Mai 2006)

lass dein fully zuhaus! es gibt zwar die ein oder andere knackige abfahrt aber die eiert man auch sehr gut mit nem hardtail runter...


----------



## Veloziraptor (5. Mai 2006)

Das glaube ich Dir so oder so. Mhhh. Muß aber überlegen, ob mein 11 Jahre altes Hardtail mit V-Brakes und Judy TT noch renntauglich ist. Aber wieso nicht. Runter kommen wir alle und rauf hat das HT dem Fully gut 6 km/h voraus!

Alla. Aber nett lachen, wenn ich mit der Krücke auftauche 

Danke jedenfalls!


----------



## Haardt (15. Mai 2006)

Weiß jemand, ob man "kurzfristig" auch noch die Streckenlänge ummelden kann?

Es fällt mir recht schwer mir vom Anspruch der Strecke ein Bild zu machen (wohne zu weit weg umd mir das im Vorfeld mal anzusehen). Es scheint ja größtenteils schotterig zu sein, was ja nicht allzu schwer zu fahren ist. Aber die Höhenmeter auf der Langstrecke egebn ja schon was her. Daher hab ich mich lieber mal für die 82km-Runde angemeldet. Jetzt zweifle ich, ob ich nicht lieber für die ganz lange gemeldet hätte. Ach herje, wat mach ich nur???


----------



## kopfnikka67 (15. Mai 2006)

Dis eine woche vor start kannst du dich noch für eine andere strecke ummelden
[email protected]
Schätze mal das du das heute spätestens machen mußt


----------



## atomic66 (17. Mai 2006)

Wollte eigendlich auch starten, bin jetzt froh, das ich mich nicht gemeldet habe. Leide seit zwei Wochen an einer Entzümdung in der Achilissehne und kann nicht mehr gescheit trainieren, aber im nächsten Jahr bin ich dabei 

Gruß
Ben


----------



## anacunt (18. Mai 2006)

hey jungs welche zeiten peilt ihr an...?


----------



## Veloziraptor (22. Mai 2006)

Hab schon gepeilt. 6:22 ...

Dafür das es mein erster Marathon war und dann gleich Langstrecke.

Wo waren die versprochenen "knackigen Abfahrte"?

Ansonsten: geile Organisation und viel Futter (endlich mal wieder satt). Schönes Wetter, bis auf die Nebelbänke auf dem zweiten Berg. Die 105 km waren genau richtig, um meine Begeisterung für den Marathon zu wecken. Wann ist der nächste


----------



## anacunt (22. Mai 2006)

wer hat bilder oder kennt seiten mit bilder!!!!!!!!


----------



## Perkele (22. Mai 2006)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat bilder oder kennt seiten mit bilder!!!!!!!!



Du solltest bei www.firstfotofactory.com fündig werden.... 
Da gibt's von den meisten Fahrern eins....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## na!To (22. Mai 2006)

Die kosten allerdings

Oder bei mir auffer HP schauen, anacunt kennt sie schon, aber für alle anderen:

direkt Link (ohne Website Buttons)
http://naito.na.funpic.de/seiten/womc2006.html


----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. Mai 2006)

Die bilder sin wohl nix 
Vom Rennen selber gibts wohl keine 
Dann hättest du besser deine page weggelassen, so is sie ein witz, da hab ich ja noch bessere


----------



## na!To (22. Mai 2006)

Wie meinen? Ich bitte um eine Erklärung deines Post´s. Und diesmal bitte in deutsch


----------



## kopfnikka67 (22. Mai 2006)

Muß mich bei dir entschuldigen!
Als ich vorhin auf deine page bin hat es mir nur die bilder von der bikemesse angezeigt!
Als ich gerade nochmal drauf bin, hat es mir auch bilder vom rennen angezeigt.
 Sorry nochmal, weil ich vorhin deine seite schlecht gemacht habe.
Die sind tollgeworden


----------



## na!To (22. Mai 2006)

Achsoooo, ok jetzt check ichs das erst Bin da eben auch etwas aufm Schlauch gestanden^^

Macht nix, kein Problem.

edit://

Damit keine Missverständnisse mehr auftreten:  

Bilder der Bikemesse 
http://naito.na.funpic.de/seiten/1womc2006a.html

Bilder des Marathons 
http://naito.na.funpic.de/seiten/2womc2006a.html


----------



## anacunt (23. Mai 2006)

die hab ich doch schon!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardt (23. Mai 2006)

Perkele schrieb:
			
		

> Du solltest bei www.firstfotofactory.com fündig werden....
> Da gibt's von den meisten Fahrern eins....



Haben die Jungs `nen Schatten oder hab ich mich verguckt??? 8,50 EUR für EIN Bild? 
Wenn das stimmt, dann sind die wohl nicht mehr ganz bei Trost!


----------



## na!To (23. Mai 2006)

anacunt schrieb:
			
		

> die hab ich doch schon!!!



das ist mir auch klar!!!


----------



## Veloziraptor (26. Mai 2006)

na!To schrieb:
			
		

> Die kosten allerdings
> 
> Oder bei mir auffer HP schauen, anacunt kennt sie schon, aber für alle anderen:
> 
> ...



Super, daß jemand auch noch so Bilder reinstellt. 

Ich muß trotzdem die  8,50 löhnen, weil da keine Langstreckler dabei sind. Und das eine Foto ist echt zu geil geworden - das muß ich einfach haben.

Aber es standen doch so viele Leute mit Kamera rum. Mhhh. Wenn jemand noch was findet, kann er ja hier nen Link setzen!


----------

